# how to straighten a warped table?



## totally useless (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all , i am a newbie here, 
I have just been given a huge hardwood table 4 feet 3" by 8 feet 7"
It has unfortunately bowed 
It has been made up of 5" strips @40mm thick, {it looks like oak}
Any advice on how to straighten it would be great {if it can be done}
or should i just skip it?

Many thanks guys


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

How bad? Where and on what way? Some pics would help.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Definitely could use some pictures.

With such thick stock, it is unlikely to be able to remove the warp my mechanical means alone. I wonder if the wood was not quite dry, or whether the table was exposed to moisture on one side only.

Will you be able/allowed to do some "surgery"?

Assuming the top can be removed, do you have the tools to cut the top into the original strips?

You will then find out which pieces are bowed, and which are not.

If you got really lucky you may be able to glue pieces which are bowed in the opposite direction to get a sub-assembly which is "almost" straight.

The strips may need to be jointed to get them flat again. You will loose some thickness.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*"bowed" ?*

From the side? It's curved up or down?
From the end it is cupped up or cupped down?

Tools need it fix it:
A circular saw and straight edge guide to cut it down the length into 2 pieces a little over 2 ft wide. 
A table saw to cut those pieces into the original planks...unless it was made from only two planks.... need info.:yes: and pictures....
A jointer to straighten the saw cuts for glueing the planks back together again.

Other than that, no problem.:blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would like to see pictures to make any suggestions.









 







.


----------

